# CP 343-1 Lean



## alekaef (19 Januar 2011)

Brauche ich wirklich für die Verwendung des CP 343-1 lean V2.2

V5.4 + SP5 + *HF5* wenn ja wo bekomme ich das Hotfix 5 her


----------



## PN/DP (19 Januar 2011)

Step7 V5.4 SP5 +HF5 + HSP 1043 reicht für alle bisher erschienenen CP343-1 Lean (bis V2.3).
[Nachtrag]
Leider sind die Siemens-Dokumentationen nicht korrekt.
Das aktuelle Hardware Support Package HSP 1043 V1.35 verlangt das Hotfix HF5 zu Step7 V5.4 SP5.
Siehe weiter unten im Beitrag #8 das HSP 1043 V1.17, welches kein Step7-Hotfix erfordert.
[/Nachtrag]

Wenn die Funktionalität der Firmware V1.0 ausreicht, dann reicht schon Step7 V5.4 + HSP 1011 oder SP1

SIMATIC NET CP 343-1 Lean Firmwareupdate V2.3 (6GK7343-1CX10-0XE0)


> Der CP 343-1 Lean (6GK7343-1CX10-0XE0) ist mit dem Update V2.3 funktionskompatibel zur Vorgängerversion. Er ist daher mit der gleichen STEP 7 / NCM-Version projektierbar (wird wie bisher als CP 343-1 Lean (CX10) mit V1.0/V2.0/V2.1/V2.2 projektiert). Eine Hochrüstung von STEP7 oder NCM ist bei der Benutzung der kompatiblen Funktionen nicht notwendig.



SIMATIC NET CP 343-1 Lean Firmwareupdate V2.2 (6GK7343-1CX10-0XE0)


> Der CP 343-1 Lean (6GK7343-1CX10-0XE0) ist mit dem Update V2.2 funktionskompatibel zur Vorgängerversion.
> [...]
> Eine Hochrüstung von STEP7 oder NCM ist bei der Benutzung der kompatiblen Funktionen nicht notwendig.
> [...]
> Um die neuen Eigenschaften des CPs projektieren zu könnnen, wird STEP7 V5.4 SP5 sowie das Hardware Support Package HSP 1043 benötigt. Der CP mit V2.2 kann auch in Anlagen eingesetzt werden, die mit einer V1.0- oder V2.0-Projektierung aufgebaut sind.



Ab Firmware V2.0:
Step7 V5.4 SP1 Hotfix 2 mit Hardware Support Package HSP 1014 oder alternativ Step7 V5.4 SP2

Ab Firmware V1.0:
Step7 V5.4 mit Hardware Support Package HSP 1011 oder alternativ Step7 V5.4 SP1

Standard-Nachschlagewerk:
Versionshistorie SIMATIC NET S7-CPs (PB und IE), SIMATIC NET Netzübergange sowie SINAUT ST7 TIMs

[Nachtrag]
Versionshistorie / aktuelle Downloads für SIMATIC NET S7-CPs Ind.Ethernet, Nachschlagewerk, 05.2010


> *1.1 CP 343-1 Lean
> 1.1.1 Aktueller Ausgabestand*
> Bestellnummer: 6GK7 343-1CX10-0XE0
> Hardware-Erzeugnisstand: 2
> ...


Dies ist ganz offensichtlich völlig falsch!



> *1.1.2 Vorgängerversionen*
> Bestellnummer: 6GK7 343-1CX10-0XE0
> Hardware-Erzeugnisstand: 2
> Firmware-Stand: V2.2
> ...


Kein Hinweis, daß das HSP 1043 neuerdings das HF5 zu Step7 V5.4 SP5 benötigt.

Gerätehandbuch Teil B CP 343-1 Lean, Ausgabe 09/2009
CP 343−1 Lean, 6GK7 343−1CX10−0XE0 Hardware−Erzeugnisstand 2, Firmware−Stand V2.2


> *2.2 Projektierung*
> Erforderlich ist STEP 7 in folgender Version:
> | V5.4, Service Pack 5, Hotfix 2 + HSP 1043 | Voraussetzung für die Projektierung der neuen Funktionen des CP |


Der einzige Hinweis, daß überhaupt ein Hotfix benötigt wird.
[/Nachtrag]

Harald


----------



## Klärmolch (19 Januar 2011)

Hi,
wenn Du den HW-Katalog aktualisierst, müßte der CP bis FW 2.2 in der Auswahl stehen.
Es gibt ein FW-Update auf 2.3 für den CP.

Gruß
Klaus

Ups!
zu langsam und auch noch zu oberflächlich.


----------



## alekaef (20 Januar 2011)

*CP 343-1 Lean V3.0*

Die 'Firma wo wir die Anlage her haben sagt man benötigt das Hotfix 5 
für diese Version des CP,s
Mit meiner V5.4 SP5 kann ich das Hsp vom datenträger zwar kopieren
aber nicht installieren. 
Oder mach ich da noch was falsch.


DANKE


----------



## Klärmolch (20 Januar 2011)

Mach das HW-Update online, das sollte funktionieren.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## alekaef (20 Januar 2011)

*CP-343-1 Lean V3.0*

Hab es versucht das Hardwareupdate vom Internet zu laden 
ist kein Problem aber das installieren geht nicht.

wenn ich im Hardwareupate schaue sehe ich das ich für Nr.1043 die Step7 Version V5.4 SP5 HF5 brauche 
Jetzt meine Frage woher bekomme ich das Hotfix 5


----------



## Klärmolch (20 Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es das nur auf Anfrage beim großen S.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=36481

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=35832


----------



## PN/DP (18 Februar 2011)

*HSP 1043 V1.17 für CP343−1 Lean V2.2*

Wer unbedingt in Step7 V5.4 SP5 *OHNE Hotfix* den CP343−1 Lean 6GK7343−1CX10−0XE0 mit den neuen Funktionen der Firmware ab V2.2 in HW-Konfig stecken will:
im Anhang zu diesem Beitrag ist das Hardware Support Package HSP 1043 V1.17, welches Siemens im Februar 2010 veröffentlicht hatte.
Zur Versionshistorie und alternativer Projektierung des CP343-1 Lean siehe Beitrag #2 (den Beitrag habe ich heute ergänzt).

Harald


----------



## Klärmolch (18 Februar 2011)

Hi,
geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## PN/DP (21 Februar 2011)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> Hi,
> geht bei mir nicht.


Hallo Klärmolch,
wenn Du eine Antwort oder Hilfe erwartest, dann wäre es hilfreich, wenn Du etwas genauer beschreibst, WAS bei Dir nicht geht.

Also ich kann das HSP 1043 V1.17 (Anhang Beitrag #8) in ein Step7 V5.4 + SP5 (ohne Hotfix) K5.4.5.0 installieren und dann den 
CP343−1 Lean 6GK7343−1CX10−0XE0 V2.2 in eine HW-Konfig stecken und fehlerlos übersetzen.

Einen echten CP343−1 Lean 6GK7343−1CX10−0XE0 V2.2 für Hardware-Tests habe ich allerdings erst in 2 Wochen zur Verfügung.

Harald


----------



## Klärmolch (21 Februar 2011)

Wenn ich das HW-Update installieren will, ist es leer.
Liegt warscheinlich daran, das schon mal ein Onlineupdate gemacht worden ist oder am Hotfix4

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Toki0604 (21 Februar 2011)

Hi Klärmolch,

hatte ein Problem welches sich ähnlich dargestellt hat. 
Hatte Step7 V5.4 Sp2 mit dem laut Siemens aktuellen Hotfix etc. und alle verfügbaren HW-Updates gemacht. Konnte aber dennoch die CP 343-1 Lean Ver2.0 oder höher nicht verarbeiten - sprich im Hardware-Katalog nicht verfügbar.
Habe mit Siemens telefoniert von Ponzius nach Pilatus und habe alles installiert was die mir angeboten haben. Hat nicht geholfen...und das große S ist mir die Antwort auf warum noch immer schuldig.
Habe die Flinte dann ins Korn geworfen, weil die Zeit einfach nicht da war zum experimentieren. Habe mich mit dem Entwickler des Programmes in Verbindung gesetzt und dessen Version ist Step7 V5.5 - und funktioniert mit allen Versionen der CP-Baugruppe.
Habe mein Step7 upgedatet und alles gut....

Gruß
Toki


----------



## Klärmolch (21 Februar 2011)

Dafür gibt es neue Probleme.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42601&highlight=info

Gruß
Klaus


----------

